# What will get pine sap out of her coat?



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

So Bella likes rolling in the grass...and the grass has pine tree roots running through it. The roots are seeping sap. 

I tried cutting some gum out of her coat that she had rolled in a couple months back. The fur on her side is short...I ended up cutting her.  

Is there something I can use to get the sap she rolled in (almost in the exact same spot) out of her fur? I don't want to try clipping it out again!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"Simple Green" cleaner works pretty good for getting sticky stuff out of fur (and carpets). I've heard of it used for bubblegum. Just be sure to rinse thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Try peanut butter.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

try Dawn dishwashing liquid. It works great for grease and oil, it should work great for pine sap too.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Mm, I bet she smells nice  

I second the peanut butter. Pretty much anything oily, actually. Baby oil, Crisco, etc.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Mayonaise may work. So too could sugar water. Or you could have a bigger mess on your hand.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

My dogs get sap on them all the time. I use rubbing alchol works very well just spray in on and rub a bit and then was it out.

Heidi


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions above... There is also a product called Cowboy Magic. I get it at a Fleet Farm or horse supply store. It works great, smells good, and makes your dog smell pretty. Although, Peanut butter smells really good too. IMO


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I use cowboy magic on my horses and I have also used it on the dogs and it has never gotten out the pine tare. Dose make the dog smell nice and have a nice shine. Although just like more horse products it is a very heavy product especially the conditioner and will way down the hair and leave a bild up on it. Good for horses not for dog.

Heidi


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

I just use butter. not peanut butter, just butter. I have a long haired cat and a medium haired dog and they ALWAYS come home with sap on them (that's what you get for having pines in the back yard) I just get some butter on my finger and roll the sap and butter between my fingers, it takes some hair with it, but the sap comes right out and the hair always grows back.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I will try some of them...if I can keep her from eating the stuff before I get it on her  

I never thought trees would cause such headaches, between the crab apples and the sap...arrgh! It's always an adventure in the back yard.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

in the future, please dont use scissors to cut anything like that out (including mats). so dangerous on so many levels. anyways, ive heard simple green works good (never used itmyself), but i know dawn doesnt work on sap. it works great on greasy ears though. there is a product that is actually made for dogs called show hi-lites. it is in a little spray bottle and is orange in color. works great on sap, and smells good. you should probably use it while bathing. spray the sap, rub it on let it sit for about a min, tan comb or brush it out.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I bring my dogs to work when I am clearing land and whatnot. And usually Dozer is a big glob of sap sometimes. Fast Orange hand cleaner works great for me and him.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Purplex: Cutting out the sap obviously didn't work in this particular case, but why would you not normally recommend it?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Anything really oily will get it to a point where you can work it out of the hair. Peanut butter. Regular butter. Olive oil. etc.


----------



## Augies_mom (Dec 23, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> So Bella likes rolling in the grass...and the grass has pine tree roots running through it. The roots are seeping sap.
> 
> I tried cutting some gum out of her coat that she had rolled in a couple months back. The fur on her side is short...I ended up cutting her.
> 
> Is there something I can use to get the sap she rolled in (almost in the exact same spot) out of her fur? I don't want to try clipping it out again!


Just take warm water and rinse out the sap, For some reason when you use any kind of soap on sap, it makes all most impossible to get it out of there
coat.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

if you go to the hardware store you can ask for some stuff that gets it out every time. i don't remember what it's called but it's a white waxy cream and my SO who works in forestry uses it constantly. it works like a charm.

my pup has gotten sap on him from playing in the firewood pile numerous times (he likes to chase the spiders) and we've had to use it a few times. but we always rinse it out thoroughly after. it kind of has a gasoline smell to it so it can't be healthy.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

cooking spray and dawn dishwashing liquid seem to work the best for me without making a bigger mess than what I started with 
s


----------

